# Mein Pril? Kein Pril :(



## Davatar (5. Oktober 2011)

Ihr könnt Euch sicher noch an den Pril-Wettbewerb erinnern, bei dem eigentlich so ziemlich jeder wollte, dass am Schluss eine Priiiiiil-Flasche im Handel steht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tja, damals hiess es, dass die neuen Designs ab Oktober im Handel stehn. Wenn man heute aber auf die Pril-Homepage schaut, findet man nur 2 öde, langweilige Pril-Flaschen  Nicht einmal das "schmeckt lecker nach Hühnchen"-Pril hat überlebt  
Gemäss diesem Artikel soll aber die Priiiil-Flasche dennoch in kleinerem Rahmen produziert und "gesondert erhältlich" sein. Weiss einer was Genaueres dazu? Hat jemand sone Flasche irgendwo in nem Laden stehn gesehn?


Edit: Danke an Spectrumizer. Noch 6 Tage bis Priiiil: Facebook-Eintrag zum Countdown


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Pril-Facebook-Seite wird auch seit Ende des Wettbewerbs immer wieder gepriesen, dass Priiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil in limitierter Sonderausgabe erhältlich sein wird. Die genauen Details werden allerdings gehütet wie ein Staatsgeheimnis. Also von daher wirste hier vermutlich auch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

Nein leider wird man diese beiden Flaschen nicht sehen. Gegen ende des Wettbewerbs war ich noch mal auf der Seite um selber einen Entwurf einzureichen. Frei nach Y U SO DIRTY? Dort stand dann in den Wettbewerbsbedingungen (der zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon zuende war) das eine Jury die zwei besten der Flaschen aussuchen würde.

Also wieder ein total abgekartetes Spiel, um nicht die Community Wünsche zu akzeptieren.

Edit: Ahh ausserdem wurden einige Votes gezinkt so dass am Ende des Wettbewerbs komischerweise Flaschen oben zu sehen waren die vorher nur in den Top 20 waren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2011)

Hat irgendjemand ernsthaft geglaubt, sie würden wirklich darauf einen Scheiß geben?

Die beiden "Sieger" Teile sind doch mit Sicherheit eh von "Mitarbeitern" eingereicht worden...


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand ernsthaft geglaubt, sie würden wirklich darauf einen Scheiß geben?
> 
> Die beiden "Sieger" Teile sind doch mit Sicherheit eh von "Mitarbeitern" eingereicht worden...



Ja erst waren es ja 10 Flaschen. Aber Pril wurde das scheinbar zu unkontrollierbar. Dann wurde, wie oben gesagt, fix ne Jury erfunden die nur noch zwei Flaschen wählen sollte.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2011)

Hab grad nochmal auf der FB-Seite geguckt. Hier das Statement direkt nach dem Wettbewerb, als die zwei Siegerflaschen ausgewählt wurden:


*Liebe Pril Fans, 
 die Gewinner des Contests, der Sonderpreise und der Hoodie-Verlosung stehen fest und wurden angeschrieben – herzlichen Glückwunsch. Außerdem erneut ganz offiziell: Priiiiiiil wird wirklich in limitierter Sonderauflage produziert – wir werden Euch rechtzeitig informieren, wie ihr an die Flaschen kommt – keine Panik  Danke für die spannende, tolle und teils hochemotionale Zeit!*

Das Ganze wäre dann vom 26. Mai.





Hier neuere Statements (nur mal die Antworten rauskopiert, die Fragen waren in etwa alle die gleiche: "Wann kommt Priiiiiiiiiiil?"):

Hi Gilbert, wir haben euch nicht vergessen, aber ein paar Nächte wirst du noch schlafen müssen, bis die Flaschen verfügbar sind. Zum Status: die Flaschen sind so weit fertig, fehlen nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Wir haben schon ein Muster gesehen: freut euch drauf, ist sehr cool geworden! ;-)
(29. August)



Hey Andrew, sobald ihr die Sonderedition erwerben könnt, informieren wir euch hier. Momentan kannst du es aber noch nicht kaufen.
(5. September)



Hallo Luca, sobald die Sonderedition erworben werden kann, informieren wir euch hier darüber.
(16. September)


Hallo Christoph, leider können wir dir bis auf das Versprechen, das wir wirklich daran arbeiten und es sicher bald soweit ist, noch immer keinen festen Termin nennen. Sobald er fest steht, werden wir den Termin und die Modalitäten hier posten.
(29. September)


----------



## Tikume (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe heute mein Spülmittel gleicher Qualität für ein Drittel des Pril-Preises gekauft. Warum man so einer Marketing-AKtion überhaupt Beachtung schenkt ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mein Spülmittel gleicher Qualität für ein Drittel des Pril-Preises gekauft. Warum man so einer Marketing-AKtion überhaupt Beachtung schenkt ist mir ein Rätsel.



Ich würde mir die Priiiil Flasche nur als Andenken holen. Ich kauf mein Spüli auch bei Aldi und Co. Aber ich finde das Motiv geil^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich seh's schon kommen...

Limitierte Auflage: Flasche 25 von 150


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mein Spülmittel gleicher Qualität für ein Drittel des Pril-Preises gekauft. Warum man so einer Marketing-AKtion überhaupt Beachtung schenkt ist mir ein Rätsel.


this:





LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich würde mir die Priiiil Flasche nur als Andenken holen. Ich kauf mein Spüli auch bei Aldi und Co. Aber ich finde das Motiv geil^^


Würd mir ne einzelne Priiiil-Flasche kaufen und ins Regal stellen, um meinen Sammel-Trieb zu befriedigen


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2011)

Eben. Genauso geht's mir auch. Aus Prinzip will ich so ne Flasche haben für's Regal. Ich kauf auch No-Name-Spüli ausm Discounter, zumal ich's eh nicht oft brauche, weil wir ne Spülmaschine haben. Die "Schmeckt lecker nach Hähnchen"-Flasche hätt ich auch gern gehabt.

Aber so langsam frag ich mich halt ernsthaft, ob das überhaupt nochmal was wird. Im Juni/Juli waren es noch "ein paar Wochen", bis das Design rauskommt. Mittlerweile bezweifle ich wirklich, dass die das noch rausbringen. Obwohl ja wirklich zuhauf danach gefragt wird.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mir glaube auch so'ne Flasche holen, einfach kultig.  

Aber bzgl. der Hinhalterei: Es ist - nach meiner Erfahrung - immer ein schlechtes Zeichen, wenn solche Aussagen kommen wie "Wir sind so weit fertig, fehlen nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten." Ich meine, was für "Kleinigkeiten" können denn bei einem Aufkleber fehlen, der mit 'nem Motiv maschinell auf 'ne Plastikflasche geklebt wird? 

[Edit]
Scheinbar nur noch 11 Tage, dann kommt PRIIIIIIIIIL: http://www.facebook.com/pril?sk=app_257702940938203 
[/Edit]


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Oktober 2011)

Frage mich allg. was das soll.
Ich meine sie wollen Motive bekommen eines und dann wollen sie es nicht haben...

Entweder man zieht es durch oder man lässt es sein.
Schadet mehr als das es etwas bringt meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2011)

Dass sie "Schmeckt lecker nach Hühnchen" nicht draufschreiben können ist klar, schliesslich sind Putzmittel giftig und dadurch könnten Leute dazu verleitet werden, das Zeug zu trinken. Aber das Priiiil-Logo hätten sie echt gewinnen lassen können


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Frage mich allg. was das soll.
> Ich meine sie wollen Motive bekommen eines und dann wollen sie es nicht haben...
> 
> Entweder man zieht es durch oder man lässt es sein.
> Schadet mehr als das es etwas bringt meiner Meinung nach.



Ja, welche Firma hat nicht gerne auf der Packung so ein Logo. 

Es ging von Anfang darum, dass die Firma ein passendes Logo findet und nicht jedes nimmt.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, welche Firma hat nicht gerne auf der Packung so ein Logo.
> 
> Es ging von Anfang darum, dass die Firma ein passendes Logo findet und nicht jedes nimmt.



War ja auch nicht abzusehen das dabei nicht viel rauskommt außer späßchen. 
(Das das Internet für soetwas nicht der geeignete ort ist wussten die bestimmt auch schon vorher)

Deinen dummen "Unterton" kannste dir sparen. 

Aber wenn man so ein Aktion macht sollte man diese dann auch richtig durchziehen.
Ist ja nicht so als würden sie in die Pleite gehen und das Logo ist bestimmt auch mal nen hingucken im vergleich zuden ganze annderen "perfekt abgestimmt auf den markt" Logos.

Aber naja sind halt alles Windelpupser da.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Oktober 2011)

Ihr müsst auch einsehen, dass es doch eher die Mütter sind, die Waschmittel einkaufen. Und kaufen die Waschmittel, wo ein Komik-figürchen vor sich hin brüllt?
Sehr fragwürdig 
Andereseits würden die Kinder darauf zeigen und schreien: "Den kenn ich! Das musste kaufen!"


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch einsehen, dass es doch eher die Mütter sind, die Waschmittel einkaufen. Und kaufen die Waschmittel, wo ein Komik-figürchen vor sich hin brüllt?
> Sehr fragwürdig
> Andereseits würden die Kinder darauf zeigen und schreien: "Den kenn ich! Das musste kaufen!"



Also ich würd mir so eine Flasche kaufen nur um die dann irgendwo rumzuzeigen und zu fragen was bei pril falsch gelaufen ist.


----------



## Arosk (6. Oktober 2011)

Es ist langsam ziemlich ausgelutscht.


----------



## Razyl (6. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> War ja auch nicht abzusehen das dabei nicht viel rauskommt außer späßchen.
> (Das das Internet für soetwas nicht der geeignete ort ist wussten die bestimmt auch schon vorher)
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ja, nicht viel rauskommt. OHHHH, Moment. Sie haben ja doch zwei recht nette Cover bekommen. 

2. Du weißt schon, dass der durchschnittliche Pril-Käufer dieses PRIIIIIL-Cover wohl recht schäbig finden wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (6. Oktober 2011)

man hätte es aber von vorne rein besser lösen können. man weiß ja schließlich nicht erst seit gestern um den hivemind des internet  ich weiß leider nicht mehr welches versandhaus es gemacht hat, aber es wurde mal per inet voting darüber entschieden wer das neue covergirl werden soll. jeder durfte bilder einschicken die dann bevotet wurden. da waren zum teil richtig geil(entschuldigt liebe damen) aussehende frauen dabei, aber gewonnen hat eine spaßeinsendung auf dessen foto ein mann sich aus jucks als frau verkleidet hat. das versandhaus hats durchgezogen und den gewinner eingeladen. kam sogar richtig gutes cover bei rum 

nachtrag: es war für otto und die "dame" nannte sich brigitte http://twoforfashion.otto.de/otto-model-contest-brigitte/015417/


----------



## Firun (6. Oktober 2011)

Puh bei manchen Kommentaren hier muss man sich schon fragen ob jemals darüber nach gedacht wurde das es sich um eine Firma handelt die Geld verdienen und nicht zum Fenster hinauswerfen möchte.

Dieses oben gezeigte Cover spricht wahrscheinlich nicht mal 20% der Käufer an die das Produkt sonst kaufen würden, im ersten Moment sah es für mich aus wie ein Dreck klumpen was das ganze noch fraglicher macht.

Durch diese klassische Marketing Aktion wurden einfach kostenlose kreative Ideen gesammelt und fertig, ich glaub nicht mal das irgendwelche Mitarbeiter da was eingesendet oder gemacht haben.

What ever, was am Ende da nun raus kommt kann einem dann eigentlich auch egal sein und an diesem Punkt frage ich mich gerade sleber warum ich mir da jetzt Gedanken drüber gemacht habe.. manchmal sollte mna einfach still sein


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Oktober 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja, nicht viel rauskommt. OHHHH, Moment. Sie haben ja doch zwei recht nette Cover bekommen.
> 
> 2. Du weißt schon, dass der durchschnittliche Pril-Käufer dieses PRIIIIIL-Cover wohl recht schäbig finden wird.



Hmm, lese doch bitte was ich schreibe bevor du deine schlechte Laune loslässt. 

Ich habe geschrieben das nicht viel bei rumkommt WENN das Internet entscheidet.
(Was es ja nicht tat)

Und woher kennst du die durchschnittlichen Pril-Käufer?(bzw was ist dieser jenige?)

Wenn du schlechte Laune wegen des Steve Job Thema hast, gehe offline oder lerne damit umzugehen, danke.


----------

